# Underwear help



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I bought some linen pants and some white pants for summer and even though I have every flesh color underwear out there, it still creates an issue. 

What do you girls wear? I’ve tried thongs briefs, seamless, high waisted everything and I’m still not satisfied. I’m looking at those long shape wear short things and hoping I don’t have to resort to them.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

What is the issue? Seeing through them?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If you have an underwear problem I’m sure you’ll find someone to help you out.....


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have these silk like, seamless, skin tone, underwear and I like them. I haven't used them with white pants though. I don't have any white pants because I think they'll show every bump on my butt!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Torninhalf said:


> What is the issue? Seeing through them?


They are see through usually because you can see the line of demarcation from my skin and the underwear. Because the color is off, or the week doesn’t lay flat, or it’s a little tight that it creates a dent in my butt or whatever.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Wear a longer top. Problem solved.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> They are see through usually because you can see the line of demarcation from my skin and the underwear. Because the color is off, or the week doesn’t lay flat, or it’s a little tight that it creates a dent in my butt or whatever.


Why don't thongs work?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I bought some linen pants and some white pants for summer and even though I have every flesh color underwear out there, it still creates an issue.
> 
> What do you girls wear? I’ve tried thongs briefs, seamless, high waisted everything and I’m still not satisfied. I’m looking at those long shape wear short things and hoping I don’t have to resort to them.


I don't wear thin white pants because you can always see through them no matter what you do.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Return the pants, wear them at home only, or wear no underwear.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You can get cream or nude colored longer - knee, mid-calf, or ankle length - undergarments that should fix the see-through problem. They'll look like a thigh/leg shaper, but for comfort, get one with little to no "shaping" or compression. Sort of like an old fashioned half-slip, but in pants form.

It won't be sexy lingerie, but it will solve your problem with your pants. All those glamorous old-Hollywood stars swanning around in white linen pants? Yeah, they would 100% have been wearing something similar.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> They are see through usually because you can see the line of demarcation from my skin and the underwear. Because the color is off, or the week doesn’t lay flat, or it’s a little tight that it creates a dent in my butt or whatever.


I usually steer clear of white pants but when I do wear them I go commando or wear a shirt that is longer in the back. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm a guy but my vote is for thongs, or white high waisted narrow crotch, with all the edges light elastic lace about 1IN lace on top side edges, no lace at the crotch. Color to match the shorts.

That will eliminate the edges lines yet show you have sexy underthings, only a positive.

Tmi I know but I've got a lot of years seeing different things tried, and have bought a fair amount as gifts, and know what looks good first hand.

😉 I've bought a lot of lingerie and silk ropes in my time. Especially when traveling a lot for business, waiting to get back to wife. My imagination would take over and I'd go to lingerie shops and spend a fortune. Especially when in LA and Hollywood many times.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Return the pants, wear them at home only, or _wear no underwear._


I wanted to say that, but did not dare!


_The Typist-_


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

But get a pair of daisy dukes, and you'll steal the show anywhere!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't wear thin white pants because you can always see through them no matter what you do.


And honestly, men like to see through them, and appreciate a hint of panty lines. Don't forget that!! 😜😜👍👍🤣🤣🙂🙂🙂


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> I bought some linen pants and some white pants for summer and even though I have every flesh color underwear out there, it still creates an issue.
> 
> What do you girls wear? I’ve tried thongs briefs, seamless, high waisted everything and I’m still not satisfied. I’m looking at those long shape wear short things and hoping I don’t have to resort to them.


If you're having trouble with picking underwear just don't wear any.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm commando at all times. Can't stand the riding up or undie lines, even in jeans. Unless I'm in a dress. I'd say string thong or commando is your only option.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

How do you ladies can go commando while wearing pants? Don't you feel uncomfortable feeling the rubbing of the seams at the crotch?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> If you're having trouble with picking underwear just don't wear any.


All these men with their helpful suggestions 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do you ladies can go commando while wearing pants? Don't you feel uncomfortable feeling the rubbing of the seams at the crotch?


Depends on what type of pants. Real heavy jeans aren't comfortable to me no matter what.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

The best solution is to wear it with a tunic so underwear or not isn't an issue unless you just bend over in front of somebody.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I ended up opting for white jeans because seamless white or pale pink bikini briefs don't show underneath it because they're somewhat thick. I HATE nude underwear. It just always looks so ugly to me, so I have never worn it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Wear a longer top. Problem solved.


The pants are high waisted and only look good with a crop top.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> I ended up opting for white jeans because seamless white or pale pink bikini briefs don't show underneath it because they're somewhat thick. I HATE nude underwear. It just always looks so ugly to me, so I have never worn it.


I find that pale pink underwear is more of a nude on me than nude is but I get both for when there might be a strap showing or something. I have to give Kim Kardashian credit for one thing. She made shapewear in a full range of flesh colors. Not that I can even begin to squeeze into a pair of shapewear mind you.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I bought some linen pants and some white pants for summer and even though I have every flesh color underwear out there, it still creates an issue.
> 
> What do you girls wear? I’ve tried thongs briefs, seamless, high waisted everything and I’m still not satisfied. I’m looking at those long shape wear short things and hoping I don’t have to resort to them.


Years ago, I knew a woman who had a similar issue. She bought a pair of white shorts, and her solution was white "grannie panties". Those high-waisted ones. 

Worked for her.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Vega said:


> Years ago, I knew a woman who had a similar issue. She bought a pair of white shorts, and her solution was white "grannie panties". Those high-waisted ones.
> 
> Worked for her.
> 
> Or, maybe try wearing the pants with a body suit...?


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Or...maybe try wearing the pants with pantyhose?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> All these men with their helpful suggestions 😂


I know. But I couldn't help myself today. As an a$$ man, I'm a connoisseur of all things to do with the female rear end. 🙄🙄😉😉👍👍


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do you ladies can go commando while wearing pants? Don't you feel uncomfortable feeling the rubbing of the seams at the crotch?


I would be scared to accident leak if I laugh too hard. I don’t know why that’s always a fear of mine lol.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Rowan said:


> View attachment 74293
> View attachment 74294


You know what... jt might be the only thing that works


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I know. But I couldn't help myself today. As an a$$ man, I'm a connoisseur of all things to do with the female rear end.


Like stretch marks and cellulite?


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do you ladies can go commando while wearing pants? Don't you feel uncomfortable feeling the rubbing of the seams at the crotch?


I've never had any rubbing of the seam.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Vega said:


> Years ago, I knew a woman who had a similar issue. She bought a pair of white shorts, and her solution was white "grannie panties". Those high-waisted ones.
> 
> Worked for her.


Always popular with the smart set!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rowan said:


> View attachment 74293
> View attachment 74294


The leggings ones would work, but what's the point of having linen or thin summer white pants to stay cool in summer if you've got to layer and just be hot.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Not said:


> I've never had any rubbing of the seam.


I like to wear my pants tight. I like medium high waisted, very form fitting pants or jeans. If I don't feel the seams, they are not a good fit for me. I can't go commando because every stich is rubbing!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> I like to wear my pants tight. I like medium high waisted, very form fitting pants or jeans. If I don't feel the seams, they are not a good fit for me. I can't go commando because every stich is rubbing!


I’m the same way I like my pants Super fitted. 



















I love the look of big linen pants though. I am attempting this look this summer.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I love that look but when I try it, it looks more sack of potatoes than boho chic. Maybe it is just not a good look for larger women?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Like stretch marks and cellulite?


That depends on the fanny in question. 

Like the Bubba Gump Shrimp cookbook. Many types of dishes. lol 😋😋


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I’m the same way I like my pants Super fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as you bend over or sit, they look HORRIBLE, though, with huge wrinkles that don't smooth out. They only look good if you stay on your feet.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

joannacroc said:


> I love that look but when I try it, it looks more sack of potatoes than boho chic. Maybe it is just not a good look for larger women?


Yea when I wore it I looked like I instantly gained 20lbs. I have such big hips I looked super wide. But I still like it for some reason. I need to switch up my style some more and play around.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> But get a pair of daisy dukes, and you'll steal the show anywhere!


Yeah, that didn't work for me


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> As soon as you bend over or sit, they look HORRIBLE, though, with huge wrinkles that don't smooth out. They only look good if you stay on your feet.


I definitely agree. I have a some gorgeous linen pants, several linen shirts and jackets and a couple linen dresses. I love linen! And I don't at all mind the slightly rumpled look good linen usually has when worn. But, I only wear it if I won't have to ride/drive to the event and don't anticipate sitting much - like if I'm hosting or if I'm walking to a cocktail-style event.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Exactly. It's the only way. I mean nothing looks worse than linen after you've sat down in it. you could get a pair of linen shorts and wear a longer blouse over it and that way you'd be nice and cool and enjoy the material without everybody seeing how messy it is.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

pastasauce79 said:


> I like to wear my pants tight. I like medium high waisted, very form fitting pants or jeans. If I don't feel the seams, they are not a good fit for me. I can't go commando because every stich is rubbing!


I guess we're all built differently. I'm the same way, everything is about as snug as it can get but no rubbing. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Linen is like my XH... too much work & not worth the effort.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> Like stretch marks and cellulite?





Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That depends on the fanny in question.


How do stretch marks and cellulite relate to vaginas?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Personal said:


> How do stretch marks and cellulite relate to vaginas?


Wait your girlfriend doesn’t have cellulite on her vagina?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> What do you girls wear? *I’ve tried thongs* briefs, seamless, high waisted everything and I’m still not satisfied. I’m looking at those long shape wear short things and hoping I don’t have to resort to them.


You wore a shoe on your butt? 🤣 

Kidding, I'm kidding - over here, thongs are flip flop shoes rofl.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't wear thin white pants because you can always see through them no matter what you do.


Same! I wear white skirts, but stick to flesh colored laser cut boyshorts. Yes, there'll still be VPL, but it won't be dissecting my butt. 


Torninhalf said:


> I usually steer clear of white pants but when I do wear them I go commando or wear a shirt that is longer in the back. 🤷🏼‍♀️


With my luck, I'd spill water on my crotch or, uhm, have a similar malfunction and totaly embarrass myself. My bf goes commando when he wears linen pants though :rolflamo: Must be something to it.


pastasauce79 said:


> How do you ladies can go commando while wearing pants? Don't you feel uncomfortable feeling the rubbing of the seams at the crotch?


I wondered that myself! Not to mention, how do you handle the hygiene part after using the bathroom several times a day?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Have you tried the company "Commando"? They have a tiny thong that's laser cut, thin as parchment paper.

Commando


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lace thong, with the intention of it being seen. No big deal - and should be pretty/sexy.
Other option is lace boy shorts - the ones that purposely ride up on the booty cheeks... it cover but is “seen” and sexy but not revealing anything. Those stay put too.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> Wait your girlfriend doesn’t have cellulite on her vagina?


No, it's just that "fanny" is a very common term for the vulva/vagina.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Personal said:


> No, it's just that "fanny" is a very common term for the vulva/vagina.


That's a British thing. Fanny is so uncommonly used for lady-parts on this side of the pond, that the vast majority of US folks won't have gotten the reference.


----------



## hussy652 (11 mo ago)

I wear fancy underwear (custom underwear manufacturers) basically every day. Victoria's Secret usually, always a thong, mostly lacy, but sometimes seamless if I'm wearing a tighter skirt or dress.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rowan said:


> That's a British thing. Fanny is so uncommonly used for lady-parts on this side of the pond, that the vast majority of US folks won't have gotten the reference.


My family used the fanny reference when I was growing up, commonly referring to one's backside. I hadn't heard it but very infrequently in a long time since. Just a side note.


----------

